# Pimento wood smoked Jerk Pork, Chicken & Steak w/ Rice & peas and Sweet Plantains - Q-view



## big twig (Nov 9, 2011)

I got married in Jamaica and that is also one of my favorite places to travel to. I was fortunate enough to learn a lot of the techniques and recipes from my travels to Jamaica from numerous Jerk shack owners and roadside oil drum cookers. Caribbean food is one of my favorite cuisines so I throw maybe 2 Jerk parties a year. Unfortunately I do not have all of the pictures from this party so I will make this short and sweet with what I have.

Jerk marinated pork loins and as always ABT's








Jerk Chicken







Pork cut up and ready, chicken (bottom grate) about to hit the grill (filled with lump pimento wood charcoal) for a quick skin crisp







Nice smoke ring on that loin







Rice and Peas (rice and beans)







Chicken and Pork some of the chicken got a little too crispy (sorry about the bad pictures, stupid flash)







Pork with a little extra jerk sauce drizzled over it







Steak from that day was grilled, sliced thin and served as a appetizer with jerk sauce for dipping (didn't make the photos along with the fabulous coco bread I made, I know, I know didn't happen, it's OK cause I will do this again soon)

This is the next night dinner with the plantains, rice & peas, some pork and jerk steak







Just looking at these pictures while posting makes me smell the jerk sauce, I have to make this again soon.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 9, 2011)

That looks awesome Twig..... I watched a show about the jamaican people who cooked great bbq and are famous for their rum......It was cool

Joe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

My MOST Fav Jamaican meal is...Braised OX TAILS, with Rice and Peas, Butter sauteed Ripe Plantain and Steamed Cabbage...Heavy on the Matouk's West Indian Habanero/Papaya Sauce!... How far is Bethesda from Harrisburg? I'll bring a case of RED STRIPE!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks excellent TWIG!

I love jerk chicken!


----------



## big twig (Nov 9, 2011)

boykjo said:


> That looks awesome Twig..... I watched a show about the jamaican people who cooked great bbq and are famous for their rum......It was cool
> 
> Joe




Thanks! Sounds like a cool show, do you remember what it was called?




bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks bmudd!




Chef JimmyJ said:


> My MOST Fav Jamaican meal is...Braised OX TAILS, with Rice and Peas, Butter sauteed Ripe Plantain and Steamed Cabbage...Heavy on the Matouk's West Indian Habanero/Papaya Sauce!... How far is Bethesda from Harrisburg? I'll bring a case of RED STRIPE!...JJ


Your killing me Chef, I haven't had ox tail in years (the last time I was in Jamaica) but now I will put that on the to-do list. That Matouk's West Indian Hot Sauce is really good too, my bottle ran out not to long ago, gotta buy some more even though it is tough to convince the wife that I need more hot sauce. Does she not understand each sauce is used for different things? Looks like it's only a couple of hours to get here, let me know when and I'll get the food going, you might want to bring more then a case of Red Stripe though, I mean if your drinking any 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








SmokinAl said:


> Looks excellent TWIG!
> 
> I love jerk chicken!




Thanks AL, one of my favorites too!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, that looks so good I think I just drooled all over my keyboard.

I have never had jerked chicken before, or steak for that matter.

Looks great though...

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## billyj571 (Nov 9, 2011)

looks awesome..........


----------



## moikel (Nov 9, 2011)

Great looking food, that jerk sauce turns up where ever West Indians went especially  UK . Nice to see you being so faith full to to the original, now all you need to do is start playing cricket.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

Quote: Looks like it's only a couple of hours to get here, let me know when and I'll get the food going, you might want to bring more then a case of Red Stripe though, I mean if your drinking any 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Twig...TWO it is!...Need to plan for a Screaming Hot August Day to get that Full Island Effect!...Looking forward to comparing OX Tail Recipes...JJ


----------



## moikel (Nov 10, 2011)

Got an old time Roman recipe for oxtail, celery,veal stock ,red wine sort of deal. Supposedly came down from the workers in the slaughter houses in what was the old Jewish quarter in Rome.  They were paid in cheap cuts,so there were tripe,oxtail,tongue,etc.


----------



## moikel (Nov 10, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Quote: Looks like it's only a couple of hours to get here, let me know when and I'll get the food going, you might want to bring more then a case of Red Stripe though, I mean if your drinking any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cricket & calypso music for full deal.


----------



## big twig (Nov 10, 2011)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Wow, that looks so good I think I just drooled all over my keyboard.
> 
> I have never had jerked chicken before, or steak for that matter.
> 
> ...


Thanks ptcruiserguy! You should definitely give Jerk a try, it's a great blend of flavors with a nice kick of heat.




billyj571 said:


> looks awesome..........


Thanks billyj!




Moikel said:


> Great looking food, that jerk sauce turns up where ever West Indians went especially  UK . Nice to see you being so faith full to to the original, now all you need to do is start playing cricket.




Thanks Moikel! Hahaha, I tried cricket once while at college in Miami and I was not very good but it was very fun.




Chef JimmyJ said:


> Quote: Looks like it's only a couple of hours to get here, let me know when and I'll get the food going, you might want to bring more then a case of Red Stripe though, I mean if your drinking any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan Chef!




Moikel said:


> Got an old time Roman recipe for oxtail, celery,veal stock ,red wine sort of deal. Supposedly came down from the workers in the slaughter houses in what was the old Jewish quarter in Rome.  They were paid in cheap cuts,so there were tripe,oxtail,tongue,etc.


Sounds delicious!




Moikel said:


> Cricket & calypso music for full deal.


I always have reggae playing the whole time at these parties with a little soca (for my friends from Trinidad) mixed in.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

That all looks awesome!!!

You could cook for me any time !!!!

Mighty Tasty!!

Bear


----------



## big twig (Nov 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That all looks awesome!!!
> 
> You could cook for me any time !!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! I would be more than happy to cook for you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That all looks awesome!!!
> 
> You could cook for me any time !!!!
> 
> ...


TWIG...Me and the Bear are about the same distance away from You...I'm seeing a Jamaican Gathering coming together in MD...The Red Stripe count is going up!!!!...JJ


----------



## alwaysbesmokin (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks awesome Twig.  Let me know if you want to exchange jerk marinades sometime.


----------

